# Canon Rebel will not Auto Focus



## grandpawrichard (Mar 17, 2011)

My daughter has a Canon Rebel that has decided to quit Auto Focusing. I  have cleaned the contacts on the lens with a clean, soft rubber eraser. I  also cleaned the contacts in the camera. Still no auto focus!

The lens works like a champ on my cameras. My lenses will not work on her camera either!  Manual Focus is spot on and the camera takes great photos that way.

I have updated the Firmware, reset the camera settings and every thing else I can think of.
Does anyone out there have an idea what to do next? 

The camera is too old to spend a lot of money on for service and my daughter can't afford to spend much money on it.

Any ideas will be Greatly appreciated!

Dick


----------

